# Bench testing controllers



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Don't know the kind of controller you want to test but a google search for 
'bench testing electric motor controller" turned up a lot of hits. Good luck.


----------



## mk4gti (May 6, 2011)

What controller? Check the manufacturer's web site and user manual. I know my curtis has a simple circuit to test it. 

Basically you're hooking up a power source to it, a potentiometer and a load. I use a 60W household light bulb as a load (and a volt meter in parallel).


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

mk4gti said:


> What controller? Check the manufacturer's web site and user manual. I know my curtis has a simple circuit to test it.
> 
> Basically you're hooking up a power source to it, a potentiometer and a load. I use a 60W household light bulb as a load (and a volt meter in parallel).


I don't think this tests what the motor back EMF is going to do to the controller though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

Well heres a bench test with a motor and controller. Not nearly as good as on the vehicle but connected to a motor. Not much in the way of information but a look none the less.








Here is another using a different controller. 






I will be doing some testing in the car real soon. 
I will be testing two controllers to see how they handle the car and road. Real world stuff. No benches here except to be sure the motor and controller are working properly then install it so I can take it out on the road. 

Pete


----------

